# Thinking about a new truck



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Had chevy's for years--D Max Ally. Been great trucks can't complain. Just thinking about a change. Something different. Are the 14-15 power strokes and torque shift tranny's reliable?. Had a 2005 PStroke years ago. Had to get it bought back Tranny and motor issues. Any thoughts?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i love the new engines. 
the 2011 F550 4 door 4WD mason dump now has close to 45,000 trouble free miles on it.
the 2013 F550 4 door 4WD service truck has around 25,000 miles on it, only problem being a bad exhaust sensor last month. 
the 2014 F350 pickup has close to 50,000 trouble free miles on it.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

The new superduty trucks are light years ahead of what they used to be. You would not be disappointed if you got a new one, the 6.7 is a beast


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

If you're not towing everyday, don't overlook the 6.2 gasser at a fraction of the price.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The 6.7's are great! The 6r140 transmission behind them is without a doubt the strongest transmission ever put in a light duty truck!!!. I have a 2013 f350 with a 6.2 and love it but I AM a diesel nut and will probably trade it for a 6.7 this summer.. it you don't tow heavy a lot and aren't addicted to diesels like I amyou should strongly consider the 6.2. It has the same 6r140 transmission.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got both. an 06 Duramax and 12 Powerstroke. They're both great trucks and the Chevy has treated me phenomenally but the newer Fords are really hard to compare to. I go from driving the Ford back to my Chevy and can't wait to get back in the Ford. It would be a more fair comparison if the were both the same year trucks and not 6 years apart but it's a big difference when you drive one.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I have five newer trucks 3 gas 2 diesels. 
gas -issues have been evap leaks (3 of them thus far two on a dump truck with 20k miles)
2011 f550 crankshaft snapped at 10k miles new long block since then had minor issues relating to new engine including starters, computers wiring harnesses on frame fuel pumps 47k miles now
2013 f550 one issue with an exhaust sensor has 30k on it now


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm waiting for the F250's to have the aluminum bodies and then I'm going to seriously consider switching from Chevy. I don't care about the diesel engines, I know some guys want or need them but not me.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am 100% happy with mine. If you want one, order it. You can spec it out exactly how you want it. 
I ordered my 15 with 4:30 gears because of the extra weight of the XV2 over the XV1 and the weight of a loaded sander in back...and after the first storm, I am glad of it. Truck has zero trouble moving out with a load of sand and a blade full of snow. I know the 3:73 geared F250 would work at it.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

2014 f350 6.2 xtracab. No problems ever pulling or pushing. One thing I would really like to point out too is the steering radius is almost cut in half compared to my 2004 f250. My buddy showed me just before I bought mine how he could swing around in one shotwithout the usual 5 point uturn. Amazing!! Sold me right there because I have alot of driveways to plow and the extra turning power saves boatloads of time. Also, the xl comes standard with things like one touch start ( no holding the key in the ignition ). SYNC- allows me to call/answer without taking my hands from the wheel and 2 "always hot" 12v power points. Give it a try, you wont be disappointed. Good Luck!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RSE;1898120 said:


> 2014 f350 6.2 xtracab. No problems ever pulling or pushing. One thing I would really like to point out too is the steering radius is almost cut in half compared to my 2004 f250. My buddy showed me just before I bought mine how he could swing around in one shotwithout the usual 5 point uturn. Amazing!! Sold me right there because I have alot of driveways to plow and the extra turning power saves boatloads of time. Also, the xl comes standard with things like one touch start ( no holding the key in the ignition ). SYNC- allows me to call/answer without taking my hands from the wheel and 2 "always hot" 12v power points. Give it a try, you wont be disappointed. Good Luck!!


Just a heads up, the 05's+ cut the steering radius a LOT vs our leaf sprung 99-04 SD's.

You can't go wrong with the new Fords - the 6.7 is a monster of a diesel, the 6.2 is a very powerful gasser and are both backed by one of, if not, the strongest transmissions in a 3/4 or 1 ton truck today - I'd argue the Dodge AISIN trans may be comparable, but that is yet to be seen.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

As far as the transmissions, both mine have the Torqueshift and just had a major issue with our 06. The coast clutch drum broke a weld causing it to leak fluid, it's not a very common problem but does happen more than you would think from all the reading I did on it. Solenoids can go bad in the tranny (not a hard fix) and wiring from tranny to the tranny control module can go bad. These were all the things wrong with our 06 all at once  but now it's fixed! Im looking to add another truck this summer and Im torn between diesel and the new 6.2L. I'm leaning towards the new 6.2L


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If you can afford the diesel, buy the diesel. My next F350 will be diesel for sure. The 6.2 is a great engine, it does awesome with the 4:30 gears.
But the 7.3 mpg it averages while loaded with sand and plowing....I think the diesel will be a better choice. The 250 with just the xv1 gets 9.6 average with 3:73 gears.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

our F-550 4X4 4 door trucks average 9.4 mpg, and that is running around 25,000 lbs weight.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold my 2008 Duramax and went to a new F350 srw, crew cab, long bed. I live the truck. It rides great and has more convenience options in my opinion. But I will say, my duramax was a monster. I had it tuned and deleted tho. Haven't done it to this ford yet. Hoping it wakes it up a bunch when I do. But I like the solid front axle. Running a 9.5ft vee with wings. It's a bit heavy for the chevy


----------

